# Real Player won`t play videos



## magicman6901 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi members.My hard drive just died along with a lot of data,programs,etc.I had a new one installed with Windows XP.I reinstalled Real Player and updated it.I can download videos without any problems.When i go to play a Hi-Def video Real Player opens a window prompting me to upgrade to their paid version.When i say no thanks nothing happens.If i try to play a flash video,no window and nothing happens.I can play any audio tracks without a hitch but that`s it.I`m thinking i must need some kind of plug-in or codec that i don`t have,otherwise i am at a loss.Can anyone help me out?I would be very grateful.Thanks.

magicman6901


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Did you install the FREE version of Real Player? What are the file types that you are trying to play? Use a different media player (unless they are RM/RMVB files). KMPlayer, MPCHD, VLC are all free.


----------



## magicman6901 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes i installed the free version of Real Player.I have been trying to play flash videos and mp4 videos.I have been using Real Player for many years and this is the first time that i have been unable to play videos.There has got to be something missing that i had on my old hard drive before i lost everything.


----------

